

Official HN repository - alt_
https://github.com/HackerNews/HN

======
zck
HN is released to the public as part of the Arc language. This github account
is a big deal because the last version of Arc was released in August 2009
([http://arclanguage.com/item?id=10254](http://arclanguage.com/item?id=10254)).

------
alt_
Discovered through the new "Bugs" link in HN's footer.

